# Silikon-Mainboard



## pmkrefeld (19. Juni 2009)

Hi, da es bei den etwas mehr ausgefeilten Kühlmethoden meistens zu Problemen mit Kondenswasser kommt habe ich mich schon länger gefragt, ob man das MB nicht einfach mit z.B. Silikon (durchsichtiges Zeug aus dem Baumarkt-nix besonderes^^) überziehen kann, man lässt dann einfach die Kontaktstellen aus und fertig, was meint ihr geht das?, und falls ja hat einer von euch schon sowas gemacht ?

....ich kann mir vorstellen das wenn man dies gründlich genug tut, könnte man bei flüssighelium möglicherweise sogar auf ein Pot verzichten


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

Man kann das Board z.B. mit Plastik 70 einsprühen (durchsichtiger AcrylLack) um so die Kontakte zu schützen. 
Ich kenne aber keinen ExtremeOverclocker, der so seine Hardware schützt. Wenn man gründlich isoliert kann eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## Alriin (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab aber auch schon mal Fotos gesehen, da war irgend ein gelbes Zeug drauf.


----------



## theLamer (19. Juni 2009)

Also wo wir grad schon bei Isolation sind... mein ARmaflex reicht glaub ich nicht mehr lange...
Welche Knete kann man nehmen zum Isolieren (stummerwinter macht das immer) ?
Bei der Awardfabrik habe ich gelesen, dass die von Play-Doo (hab ich hier) nicht gehen soll und einige damit schon Boards geschrottet haben...


----------



## tobi757 (19. Juni 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auch schon mal Fotos gesehen, da war irgend ein gelbes Zeug drauf.



Sowas hab ich auch schonmal gesehen, kann aber keine Bilder mehr davon finden ...


----------



## tobi757 (19. Juni 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Also wo wir grad schon bei Isolation sind... mein ARmaflex reicht glaub ich nicht mehr lange...
> Welche Knete kann man nehmen zum Isolieren (stummerwinter macht das immer) ?
> Bei der Awardfabrik habe ich gelesen, dass die von Play-Doo (hab ich hier) nicht gehen soll und einige damit schon Boards geschrottet haben...



Frag ihn doch einfach, schätze nicht das es einfache Knete ist, das wird bestimmt irgendwas besonderes sein, was man sonst garnicht zum Kneten benutzt.

Es gibt son Zeug was man anrühren kann das heißt TechnoVit 2060. Vielleicht kann man das ja dafür benutzen.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich könnt auch wiedr knete brauchen^^ Als ich meinen Pot bei Otterauge gekauft habe, hat er knapp 2 m knetstreifen mit eingepackt^^ leider geht das ganz schön schnell weg. ich frag ihn mal, wo er die her hat.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Fransen (19. Juni 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Also wo wir grad schon bei Isolation sind... mein ARmaflex reicht glaub ich nicht mehr lange...
> Welche Knete kann man nehmen zum Isolieren (stummerwinter macht das immer) ?
> Bei der Awardfabrik habe ich gelesen, dass die von Play-Doo (hab ich hier) nicht gehen soll und einige damit schon Boards geschrottet haben...



Diese Knet-Radiergummis von Faber-Castell gehen ganz gut.


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

Armaflex ist meiner Meinung nach besser als Knete. Die Schicht um den Prozessor muss man nur ein mal ausschneiden und kann dann zig mal verwendet werden.


----------



## Kovsk (19. Juni 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Armaflex ist meiner Meinung nach besser als Knete. Die Schicht um den Prozessor muss man nur ein mal ausschneiden und kann dann zig mal verwendet werden.


Sehe ich auch so 
Auserdem transportiert die Knete die kälte teils auch, und dann bekommt man am rand der Knete Wasser


----------



## pmkrefeld (19. Juni 2009)

Und wie wäre das mit dem Helium?, glaub zwar kaum dass sich das ein Normalsterblicher leisten kann aber egal gibt es überhaupt Vorteile beim OC'en wenn das ganze Board isoliert ist und man dann das Flüssighelium durch den Eigendruck einfach auf die CPU fliessen lässt (in etwa wie beim letzten Event AMD nur ohnePot halt)


----------



## JOJO (19. Juni 2009)

Therapieknete geht auch, ist zwar etwas teurer, jedoch Rückstandlos entfernbar. Die Preise auf dem Link sind nicht üblich. In gut sortierten Fachhandel (ziegler etc.) bekommt man es meist günstiger.

Fitstore.de - Dittmann Therapieknete, 85g MT006


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2009)

pmkrefeld schrieb:


> Und wie wäre das mit dem Helium?, glaub zwar kaum dass sich das ein Normalsterblicher leisten kann aber egal gibt es überhaupt Vorteile beim OC'en wenn das ganze Board isoliert ist und man dann das Flüssighelium durch den Eigendruck einfach auf die CPU fliessen lässt (in etwa wie beim letzten Event AMD nur ohnePot halt)



Ohne Pot wäre die Oberfläche zu gering und man hätte mit enormen Temperaturschwankungen zu kämpfen.


----------



## DerMalle (20. Juni 2009)

Die beste Radierknete ist von Faber-Castell. 
Lässt sich sauber verarbeiten, ist schön weich und nicht zu störisch.

Wenn man mit Knete und Armaflex dämmt, sollte man Frischhaltefolie zwischen beide Materialien legen. Dann klebt das Armaflex nicht mit der Knete zusammen. 

Knete hat halt den Vorteil, das es auch die kleinsten Zwischenräume optimal ausfüllt. Grade bei stundenlangem benchen ist das von Vorteil. 
Hatte vor zwei Wochen 17h (!) am Stück mit meiner Kaskade gebencht und hatte kein (!) Kondenswasser o.ä. am oder in Sockelnähe.


----------



## 4ng3ldust (21. Juni 2009)

Faber-Castell Eraser in Kombo mit Armaflex und alles wird gut


----------

